# Vehicle Length



## borat (Sep 9, 2008)

My roommate has a truck with a bumper that extends about 4 or 5 inches in front and then a trailer hitch on the back that extends another 4 or 5 inches which makes his truck the length of an ultraboat.  Does anyone have a truck like this that easily fits their garage?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never had a problem with a full-size ford truck, and if his bumper weighs more than any of the ones I've built, I'd be impressed...  perhaps you need to build a bigger garage?  

--Bushytails


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

If it fits at all then put it in, then hang a tennis ball from the roof, when the windshield touches the tennis ball it is in.  Now it is much easier.


----------



## ben5280 (Feb 5, 2009)

For 20-30 bucks, you can also get parking lasers to guide you to a stop.  A tennis ball will do the same thing, but lasers are cool.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Apr 17, 2009)

That's right. Huge garage is the best solution for that. You can rent for it at cheaper price.


----------

